# Hate my T6i... help me downgrade G7x?



## FurBabyZ (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi--First post!  Need help!  

I had a Rebel T4i which I loved.  I suddenly became an amazing photographer.  But after a couple years of heavy use it eventually broke and wasn't worth fixing.  So I bought a T6i and I have had nothing but woe.

About me: I'm just your typical Mom with a blog... it's not a blog for the public, just for family.  But I was taking really good pictures straight out of the box with my T4i, and even better after a few classes with a pro.  I can't for the life of me get decent pics with the T6i.  I was on the phone with Canon for an hour and they assured me the camera is fine but if it's fine then it SUCKS.  So much grain.  So much blur.  I sometimes get good pics but only if it's in the morning or late afternoon outside and the subjects hold still (and I have 2 kids, 8 & 5, and a dog so.... that never happens).  

So I really have two questions:

1.  Is this piece of **** T6i a piece of **** camera?  Or is it usually a good camera and I got a lemon (and should send it in to Canon for repairs?) Or should I be willing to entertain the possibility that I am the problem (which was what the Canon guy basically said), except I am working really hard to take these crap photos and I took great photos with my old Canon so...  I don't think an "improved" camera should make it harder to take pictures.  I'm an amateur, but a skilled one.  

2.  I'm thinking of getting something a little simpler and was thinking of the G7x Mark ii.  Is it the right camera for me?  Basically here is what I want:

* Beautiful portraits of my beautiful children, with possibility of blur/bokeh and NO washed out faces, no fuzzy lines, no grain EVER outdoors.  And to be able to take indoor shots too with reasonable expectations for decent lighting etc. without grain, blur, yellow.

* I liked being able to switch back and forth between One Shot and AI Focus.  I want to capture the subject, even if it's moving.  

* Decent amount of zoom so that I can get facial expressions even from across the yard or in an audience.  I know with a compact zoom I can't expect much, but is it at least usable for school events?

* Decent battery life, portability, durability?  Even if the f---g T6i worked like it's supposed to (in my mind) I still would leave the thing at home half the time because it's such a brick.  And it eats up the battery within hours (unlike my T4i which could go weeks between charges).

Like, I seriously hate that camera and Canon was NO HELP.  

If there's a better camera please offer suggestions, though I'm likely to stay with Canon just cause that's what I learned on even if I kind of hate them right now too.  

Insider tips on how to get Canon to help me if you think this T6i is a lemon appreciated too.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 26, 2017)

From what you have given us I would bet that your specific camera is a dud and needs to be returned or fixed.


----------



## Tomasko (Aug 27, 2017)

Well, there's really no way for us to tell for sure though. Can you show some examples and give us more details on your settings etc? 
Based on this description it can be anything between a faulty camera and a human error. We just learned what you want to take pictures of.


----------



## jaomul (Aug 27, 2017)

Assuming you knew how to work well with the t4i it seems you should get desired results with the t6i. 

Are you using the same/different lenses. Can you borrow a lens from someone to see if maybe the lens is defective (maybe it got a knock and isn't focussing properly or the aperture blades are out of whack)


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 27, 2017)

Sounds like a dud. I had a dud Nikon D7200. I had a few sigma lens that we're ok on a D3300 but couldn't hit the broadside of a barn on the D7200. I raised the white flag and dumped it all for a Fijifilm XT2, never looked back.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 27, 2017)

I feel you frustration, your story sounds so familiar we could be twins. I went through a terrible time when I upgraded my Pentax. Despite the similarities I was having serious problems learning to use the new camera., so much so I was ready to chuck it. Finally solved my problem by going to square one, and turning off every single feature in every single menu until I was at the most basic level of operation. Then as I used the camera I started exploring the features one by one until I knew how each would affect the image. Now I wouldn't trade my current model for my old one as there is no comparison.

To find out if it's the camera or the person behind, I would suggest you do the same. Read your manual, and find out how to take it to the most basic manual level. Then set it up on a tripod, set the shutter to timer and take some test shots with both auto focus and manual focus. Here's some good information Jeffrey's Autofocus Test Chart

It could also be a bad camera/lens but the only way to determine that is to eliminate as many variables as possible.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 27, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I feel you frustration, your story sounds so familiar we could be twins. I went through a terrible time when I upgraded my Pentax. Despite the similarities I was having serious problems learning to use the new camera., so much so I was ready to chuck it. Finally solved my problem by going to square one, and turning off every single feature in every single menu until I was at the most basic level of operation. Then as I used the camera I started exploring the features one by one until I knew how each would affect the image. Now I wouldn't trade my current model for my old one as there is no comparison.
> 
> To find out if it's the camera or the person behind, I would suggest you do the same. Read your manual, and find out how to take it to the most basic manual level. Then set it up on a tripod, set the shutter to timer and take some test shots with both auto focus and manual focus. Here's some good information Jeffrey's Autofocus Test Chart
> 
> It could also be a bad camera/lens but the only way to determine that is to eliminate as many variables as possible.



That's the chart I downloaded and found it wasn't me but the camera. Then painstakingly went through several lens to calibrate them to the camera only to find it didn't work as advertised, I then raised the white flag. What a nightmare that was.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 27, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> found it wasn't me but the camera.



Yup, sometimes that's the case. Me, it was the operator fighting with the camera. I knew what I wanted to do, but the camera was giving me what it thought I wanted. In both cases until we took it down to the basics there was no way of knowing for sure.


----------



## FurBabyZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you for the AF chart suggestion!  I will do that first before proceeding with mailing to Canon (sadly, there are no camera shops in Central PA), buying new, or smashing the mofo and filing an insurance claim lol.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 27, 2017)

to me it sounds like an equipment issue since you were capable with the previous model and happy with the results.  Seems that Canon customer service is not stepping up.  Have you passed the return date for the camera?  What about getting help from the store where you bought it?  I've found that asking a company for help via social media, Twitter or Facebook in particular, will sometimes get better results than a phone call.  Don't give up.  

If you're looking for something smaller/lighter than your current gear, definitely consider Fuji.  My Xt2 fits in my medium size purse and weighs half what my old Nikon dslr weighed.  It takes gorgeous photos.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 4, 2017)

Did you do a factory reset of the camera yet?  There may be some setting changes that have happened that you don't know about.   Done by yourself, or even kids playing with the camera.  I believe it's a menu item on your camera to reset it to factory default settings.  

Do a reset before trying any focus tests or other functions on the camera.


----------



## Frank F. (Sep 5, 2017)

The easiest way is to get a set of used T4is for cheap and be happy ever after.

The other way is to book your pro and let him help you find the settings that magically turns the behaviour of the 6i into the behaviour of the 4i.

The hard way is to learn how to make any camera take the pictures the way you want them, but I am not sure if you want that


----------



## FurBabyZ (Oct 17, 2017)

Just thought I'd update---I got on Twitter and searched for the T6i and anytime anyone asked a question about it or said they were buying one I chimed in with a 140-character review.  In less than an hour Canon had sent me a label to send the camera in--I still ended up paying to pack it to ship, but for $25 or so it was worth it.  It turns out the autofocus WAS NOT WORKING PROPERLY.  I feel vindicated.  However, I have the camera back and I'm still not loving it and I still think the battery life is crap.  I'm still going to be shopping for a smaller, more manageable camera.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 18, 2017)

Good to hear you have it sorted out.

On battery life. If you think a DSLR battery life is crap, the battery killing EVF of most mirrorless isn't going to make you happy


----------



## Braineack (Oct 18, 2017)

Combo breaker:  user error.


----------



## ac12 (Dec 14, 2017)

Some thoughts on the battery: 

Some cameras just use the battery faster than others.
Buy a spare battery, which is what I do for all of my cameras.

Using the flash will drain the battery faster than not using the flash.  
So indoors vs. outdoor shooting makes a difference.

If the LCD is set to stay on for a long time, after you shoot the picture, it will drain the battery faster than if the on time is shorter.

Constantly looking through the photos you shot will drain the battery faster.

If the LCD is set to "bright" that will also drain the battery faster.


----------



## FurBabyZ (Dec 15, 2017)

The recent reply is well-timed......

So I finally was able to escalate things with Canon.  After getting their attention on Twitter, and being passed along to 3 or 4 tech support people, I finally (though some tantruming) got escalated to someone who passed my images along to engineering.  And it turns out I'm not a sh*tty photographer!  The camera is indeed defective.  I'm shipping it back and they're sending me a replacement.  That all finally got resolved this week, too late for Christmas probably, and I'm sad to have lost a year of cute kid pics, but glad it's resolved and that I was not just crazy/taking bad pics.


----------



## weepete (Dec 15, 2017)

Result! It's a shame that you've had to struggle for a year before actually getting anything done. I would have hoped that Canon's inital response would have been better.


----------



## FurBabyZ (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks!  I did manage to get a decent Christmas card shot at least, though you wouldn't want to enlarge it.


----------



## kalgra (Dec 15, 2017)

I find this all very strange that Canon would behave in this way. (not saying it didn't happen) but if there is one thing about Canon that few people can argue is that they have some of the best customer service in the industry.

I have dealt with them on a few occasions for issues I was having and they were always more than ready to send me a pre-paid shipping label to send my gear to them for evaluation.  In all cases I feel they identified the issue and were able to resolve it quickly. Now i'm not saying in all cases they di this free of charge but they did do was was reasonable for my circumstances. Im not sure why you had such a different experience but it should not be considered the norm.

I hope the new camera works out much better for you.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 15, 2017)

kalgra said:


> I find this all very strange that Canon would behave in this way. (not saying it didn't happen) but if there is one thing about Canon that few people can argue is that they have some of the best customer service in the industry.



this is how they handled the 7Dmii focusing issue, they still have yet to make a statement and/or recall them for the repair.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 15, 2017)

Braineack said:


> kalgra said:
> 
> 
> > I find this all very strange that Canon would behave in this way. (not saying it didn't happen) but if there is one thing about Canon that few people can argue is that they have some of the best customer service in the industry.
> ...



I was just about to say that. 

Momma, I'm coming home!


----------



## beagle100 (Dec 15, 2017)

Braineack said:


> Combo breaker:  user error.




didn't get the cute kid pics back in August but finally resolved
 .....
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

